# Metalosis???



## BCrandall (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a good one....

Dr referenced "metalosis" twice in the op note, once in the post op diagnosis and again in the body of the note as "culture taken (from the knee prosthesis, prior TKA) of the fluid showed darkened staining consistent with metalosis"

Now comes the best part. I looked thru Dorland's, Merck, Merriam Webster, WebMD, etc then finally googled "metalosis" and found that it's a disease made up by a "mockumentary" filmmaker on you tube which is quite clever. It had me going for a while.

So I'm looking for any ideas what the doc may have meant, I'm leaning towards a reaction to the metal prosthesis but haven't found anything yet.

If nothing else I got a good laugh...


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL... I would query the physician. Sounds like the transcriptionist misheard/mistyped or something...

By the way--- Being from Durham, you're probably a Duke fan... but go UNC (NCAA bball)


----------



## BCrandall (Mar 31, 2009)

ARCPC9491 said:


> LOL... I would query the physician. Sounds like the transcriptionist misheard/mistyped or something...
> 
> By the way--- Being from Durham, you're probably a Duke fan... but go UNC (NCAA bball)



That's what I'm oging for, but a heads up from the good folks here can go a long way figureing out what the doc really meant.

Not into BB too much but my $ is on UNC this year!


----------



## angelas (Jul 2, 2010)

*metalosis*

Did you ever decide what to do with metalosis.  I am looking for the icd-9 code for a failing L THA due to metalosis.  I am thinking 996.47 but was just looking for something more specific.

Tx
Angela


----------



## kmhall (Jul 2, 2010)

*Could it be Metallosis??*

The link below describes metal*l*osis.  Is that what the doc means??

http://www.ajronline.org/cgi/reprint/170/6/1556.pdf


----------

